# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Racizmi ne Shqiperi

## Enri

Gjithmone flitet per racizem ndaj shqiptareve te merguar larg trojeve tona, gje qe eshte kryekeput e vertete, por nje problem, e cila perben aktualisht tabu ne shoqerine shqiptare eshte ajo e racizmit te shqiptareve ndaj minoriteteve, apo grupeve te tjera qe e perbejne popullin shqiptar.
*
Ju si besoni? 
Egziston razizmi ne shoqerine shqiptare? 
Ne cfare shkalle eshte i perhapur ky fenomen? 
Cilat jane arsyet e tij? 
Sa i perhapur eshte ky problem? 
Si mund te parandalohet? 
Cilat jane rrugezgjidhjet?

*

Keto pyetje-problematizime mund ti diskutojme bashkarisht ne kete teme.

Pershendetje atehere dhe 
Diskutim te Kendshem.

----------


## Enri

Une personalisht mendoj, pasi shpeshhere kam qene dhe vete deshmimtar, qe aktualisht shqiptaret jane akoma teper agresiv dhe raciste ndaj asaj pjese te popullsise te quajtur dhe ndryshe Ciganet.

----------


## Vinny_T

Cdo popull eshte racist ndaj popujve te tjere e ky eshte fenomen qe eshte i hqpur ne te gjithe boten, ne Usa te bardhet ndaj zezakeve e zezaket jane akoma me teper ndaj te bardheve, aziatiket ndaj evrpoianeve.......ruset ndaj polakeve dhe vete katalanet ndaj spanjolleve ndonese jane shtetas te te njetit vend pra ky eshte fenomen nderkombetar dhe humanizmi ka qene i shoqeruar gjate gjithe historise se tij nga ky fenomen.
Racizmi nga shume sociologe shpjegohet si nje ndjenje frike ndaj te rese se panjohures, njeriu u beson me kollaj atyre qe njeh se atyre qe nuk i njeh e kjo eshte llogjike.
Racizmi egziston ne shume forma deri ne ato me te sofistikuarat megjithate kur te kem kohe do ti rikthehem kesaj teme per ta zgjeruar kete debat interesant akoma me teper...
pershendetje

----------


## Bali Qorraj

Unë mendoj se shqipëtarët janë kombi i rrallë që nuk bën racizëm.Ata janë më tolerues për pakicat se sa për bashkëkombasit e tyre.

----------


## FierAkja143

Racizmi duket me shum ne shtete si Greqi, Canada, Amerik etj. ne shtete dmth te zhvilluara ku ka edhe popullsi nga shtete te ndryshme.  Njerzit qe jetojne ne Shqiperi nuk besoj se e din cfar eshte racizmi sepse nuk kane ndaj kujt te jen racista.  Ne qe jemi jashte shtetit e kuptojme me shum racizmin edhe jane shum ata Shqipetaret qe jane racista sidomos per zezaket...une personalishte nuk duroj dot zezaket dhe kinezet me duken si "njerez" qe vin nga bot tjeter  :perqeshje: 

Alda.

----------


## Orku

Shqiptaret jane raciste neper rruget e botes mendoni se cfare mund te jene brenda vendit te tyre.

----------


## MtrX

Une besoj se zezaket do ta kene aq pisk punen, po te duan te futen ne Shqiperi per te jetuar, sa nuk e ke idene...
Edhe vete jam shqiptar, prandaj e di pak a shume...

----------


## mandi2002

SHOKE KE KUPTONI JU ME RRACIZEM????ME SA E SHOH JU PO FLISNI VETEM PER TE BARDHE E ZEZAKE.MOS HARRONI SE NE JEMI RRACE E BARDHE ...NE SE SHQIPTARET NE DIASPORE TREGOHEN TE PA EDUKATE ,ATA SI PERGJIGJE DO TE MARRIN URREJTJE DHE PERBUZJE DHE MENDOJ SE KY NUK ESHTE RRACIZEM .SHUMICA E PERSONAVE KETU NE FORUM JANE EMIGRANTE DHE ATA DUHET TA PRANOJNE FAKTIN SE NE SE SHEH PUNEN TENDE ASNJE NUK ESHTE RRACIST ME TY .NE SE DO TE FLISNI PER RRACIZMIN MIDIS TE BARDHEVE DHE TE ZINJEVE PRAP E KENI GABIM .SIC E SHIKONI EDHE NE PROGRAMET TELEVIZIVE QE KUSH E KA MERITUAR KA QENE DIKUSHI PA DALLIM NGJYRE APO RRACE....PO NE SHQIPERI KU ESHTE RRACIZMI????????NE SE DIKUSH VJEN NGA NJE QYTET NE NJE QYTET TJETER PER NJE JETE ME TE MIRE (QE ESHTE NORMALE)E ME VJEN  E ME KREKOSET ME THIKE NE DORE ME GARIPLLIK,CFARE MENDONI JU SE ME VJEN MIRE DHE DUHET TA DUA SE ESHTE SHQIPTAR!!!!!!!!POR KY NUK ESHTE RRACIZEM..........OSE ME SAKTE SHQIPTARI NUK KA ARRITUR DERI NE ATE PIKE SA TE KUPTOJE RRACIZMIN..........FALEMINDERIT PER VEMENDJEN

----------


## Orku

Mandi nuk ka dyshim se urrejtja pa shkak eshte karakteristike e nje pakice por kjo nuk do te thote se racizmi eshte i tille vetem po lindi vetvetiu dhe pa asnje shkak. Racizem quhet cdo paragjykim apo padrejtesi qe i behet nje kategorie njerezish mbi bazen e ngjyres, kombesises , fese, idese etj .... 

Eshte e vertete se ka shqiptare qe kryejne krime por kjo nuk do te thote se te gjithe shqiptaret duhet te paguajne faturen e krimineleve te cilet ekzistojne ne cdo shoqeri. Nese ty te kercenon me thike nje i ardhur nga ndonje cep i vendit nuk ngurron ta shikosh ate si perfaqesuesin tipik te te gjithe njerezve qe vijne nga ajo zone ... nderkohe qe per te njejtin episod qe do te kryhej nga ndonje komshiu yt do ta kaloje si nje situate ordinere ... madje nese ndonje i ardhur do te te shpetonte jeten jam i bindur se do t'i ishe mirenjohes atij personalisht por nuk besoj se do te ndjeje nje lloj detyrimi per te gjitha patriotet e tij.

Pikerisht kjo tendence per te pergjithesuar te keqen eshte nje forme racizmi. Eshte plotesisht e vertete se shtresat shoqerore kane tregues te ndryshem te civilizmit apo kontributit social, por kjo nuk mjafton per te pergjithesuar te gjithe shtresen pasi nese ligji nuk te denon pse je nga nje krahine me kriminelin ose se ngjyren nuk e ke si te gjykatesit ... kush jane ata qe i japin vetes te drejten per te bere kategorizime te tilla ?  Injorantet dhe perverset !

----------


## Ferdinandi

Rracizmi kunder shqipetareve egzistone!
Para disa javesh erdhen shoket dhe shoqet e mija qe studiojne ne Itali dhe kur i pyeta se si sillen studentet italianet me ju thane:
-Sillen mire deri ne momentin kur e marin veshe qe je Shqiptare por pastaje te shohin ne menyre indiferente dhe luajne rolin e snobisteve...

----------


## mandi2002

ferdinand  a e di ate shprehjen :nga bari i thate digjet dhe i njomi .....ose ke degjuar ti kur ne flasim ne vija te pergjithshme per tiransit ,apo per korcaret ,apo per shkodranet etc etc etc.kur ti thua per shembull qe korcaret jane llapazane apo jane pastertore apo whatever, nuk do te thote qe te gjithe jane ashtu ,por ama ti kur flet thua ne nje emer te pergjithshem "korcaret"dhe ne brendesi te vehtes tende ti krijon nje urrejtje apo dashuri varet cfare problemi apo halli ke ...por ky nuk eshte rracizem......mund te kete cdo lloj emri po jo rracizem..mi capisci  che voglio dire??????????grazie e un baccione................

----------


## MtrX

capiiiiisciiii, cfare gjuhe eshte kjo, se na ka marre malli te degjojme ndonje fjale shqip more amani...
Racizmi nuk ka vetem nje ane negative, po edhe nje ane pozitive.

----------


## pekomeri

Per mendimin tim personal,ne shqiperi nuk ekziston asnje lloj racizmi,as per ngjyre,fe,apo kombe pakicash.E kunderta ndodh ne adresen tone nga ana e europes.Ti themi europes qe te xhvishet nga raxizmi dhe te mari mesim tek ne.

----------


## Enri

mandi
Perpiquni te shpreheni ne shqip ju lutem.

----------


## BlueBaron

> _Postuar më parë nga Enri_ 
> *... aktualisht shqiptaret jane akoma teper agresiv dhe raciste ndaj asaj pjese te popullsise te quajtur dhe ndryshe Ciganet.*



...ashtu eshte Enri, ndaj njerezve me ngjyre jemi rraciste, askush nga dora e bardhe nuk do qe djali apo vajza e tij te martohen me njerezit e dores se zeze...jo vetem ne Shqiperi po kudo...

----------


## R2T

Per sa i perket racizmit ndaj Shqiptareve, nuk i ve askujt tjeter faj pervec Shqiptarit. 

Per sa i perket racizmit nga Shqiptaret, jam i sigurt se do jemi shume ekstremista po na u dha rasti. Ne nuk lam njeri pa share jashte Shqiperise, eshte e paimagjinushme c'mund te benim ne vendin tone. Mendoj se jemi tolerant nga halli dhe me paragjykime nga natyra.

----------


## mandi2002

QE KUR KESHTU SHOKU ENRI TE BERI PERSHTYPJE GJUHA E HUAJ KUR NE TE NJEJTEN KOHE IU DREJTOVA DIKUJT TJETER DHE JO TY DHE SE DYTI 60% E FJALEVE KETU NE FORUM JANE TE HUAZUARA!!!!!!!!!!!!MERRU ME MIRE ME TEMEN E RRACIZMIT E JO ME MUA .........PO NUK KUPTOVE PYET SE TE BEN MIRE E TE ZHVILLON MENDJEN........THANK YOU

----------


## pekomeri

Ne gjithmone bejme fajtor vehten tone ne lidhje me opinionin e te tjereve ndaj nesh.Kjo varet si na shikojne.Per mendimin tim personal ne gjithmone jemi trajtuar si nje e keqe e europes.Po europa a ka faj qe ne jemi ketu ku jemi sot? Po e pe tjerin me syrin e njerkes, po nuk investuan ne shqiperi,qe te ndryshoje ekonomia e ketij vendi ne gjithmone keshtu do te jemi.Kur nje lagje eshte e pasur dhe kane nje komshi te varfer,ky do te jete problem per kete lagje deri sa dhe ky te behet si te tjeret.

----------


## R2T

*Pekomeri
Po europa a ka faj qe ne jemi ketu ku jemi sot? Po e pe tjerin me syrin e njerkes, po nuk investuan ne shqiperi,qe te ndryshoje ekonomia e ketij vendi ne gjithmone keshtu do te jemi.Kur nje lagje eshte e pasur dhe kane nje komshi te varfer,ky do te jete problem per kete lagje deri sa dhe ky te behet si te tjeret.*

More Pekomer, nga e nxore Europen me faj per situaten tende mor trim? Cfare borxhi te paska ty Erupa per te investuar tek ty? 

Po nuk te pelqen situata ku je, ti dhe vetem ti je ne gjendje ta ndryshosh, askush tjeter. Une nuk e logjikoj dot se si mund tja *kerkosh* ti Europes te investoje tek ty. Ti jesh mirnjohes nese investon nese jo nuk ta ka fare per detyre. 

Dhe po te jesh plotesisht i sigurt qe ne e kemi fajin si na trajton bota ne. Tjetri te respekton aq sa respekton ti veten. Ku e shef ti kete respekt te madh ne Shqiperi per njeri -tjetrin? Kur ne nuk duam veten tone si mund te na doje bota ne?

----------


## Akrobati

Racizmin ndaj nesh une e shoh perdite ne vende te huaja. Qe te sillesh mire ne menyre qe te krijosh pershtypje te mire eshte e kote. Sepse nje gje eshte e vertete 'you are ok until you do smth wrong'. Pra pershtypja e mire vlen deri sa te besh dicka te keqe. Eshte sikur te mbash dike ne kuriz per nente dite, te dhjeten ta hedhesh, ai nuk te vlereson dhe mban mend diten e dhjete. Pra qe te krijosh nje pershtypje te mire eshte nje proces konstant. Duhet te jesh gjithmone i mire. Duhet c'do dite, c'do ore, c'do minute te luftojme qe te japim nje pershtypje te mire. Duhet te jesh perfekt. Dhe kjo eshte e pamundur. Dhe pse duhet ne te mundohemi ta bejme kte gje? Ndaj per mendimin tim ne duhet ta pranojme racizmin ndaj nesh dhe te sillemi ne baze te temperamentit tone dhe mos te luftojme veten per te dhene nje pershtypje te mire. Nuk e di nese me kuptoni. Neve si komb na pelqen te mendojme se jemi nacionaliste, por jemi teper te gatshem te mohojme nje individ ose nje grup individesh prej kombit tone duke i etikuar ata me 'barin e thate'. Te gjithe jemi shqiptare, dhe kur ne e mohojme kte pjese te quajtur 'bari i thate' atehere ne krijojme percarje midis nesh. Kush eshte ajo race ose komb individet e se ciles/cilit jane te gjithe perfekt? Ky nuk eshte nacionalizem, duhet te pranojme veten dhe shqiptaret e tjere ashtu sic jane. Dhe jo te themi fjale te tilla si 'me barin e thate digjet edhe i njomi'.  Se tek e fundit kombinimi i ktyre karakteristikave eshte pikerisht c'fare na jep emrin shqiptare. Racizmin eshte nje ndjenje e keqe dhe ne e bejme vete veten objektiv te saj. Pse duhet te luftojme racizmin? Pse duhet te na shqetsoj racizmi kaq shume? Ne e njohim popullin tone, ja dime vlerat dhe virtutet. Pse duhet te vrasim veten per t'ja bere te ditur edhe popujve te tjere? Kur ata nga ana tjeter nuk duan te na i dine vlerat? Gojedhenat, baladat dhe veprat tona letrare nuk krahasohen as me ato te Homerit e Euripidit, por njeri ne bote nuk na i vlereson. Se kemi me shekuj te tere te pushtuar e demoralizuar nga kombe te tjere si Turqia e Greqia qe sot e ksaj dite kerkon te na percaj dhe kur vjen puna nuk e kemi humbur identitetin tone. Pra me thoni o njerez, e ndieni te nevojshme te luftoni perdite per te dhene nje pershtypje te mire? Une jo! Shqiptaret nga do jane e c'fare do bejne une i pohoj ashtu sic jane dhe pak me intereson se c'fare pershtypje japin. Eshte si puna e prindit, ai i do te tere femite njesoj, si ate qe i hap 500 telashe ashtu edhe ate qe eshte i pari i klases.

Per racizmin ne shqiperi. Patjeter qe ka, kundrejt jevgve, ose ciganeve. Une me kte nuk jam dakord. Nuk jam dakord pasi ata nuk i prezantojne aspak rezik races tone dhe mbijeteses se saj. Por jam shume racist per raca te tjera qe ne te ardhmen do te futen ne shqiperi. Sidomos races negroide dhe asaj cifute. Kjo e fundit eshte edhe virusi i c'do race. Nese kjo gje ndodh atehere une do te jem i gatshem te sakrifikoj per ta ndaluar. Me nje kanal televiziv ose nje forme tjeter te medias te kontrolluar nga cifutet nuk do te isha aspak dakord.

Dhe se fundi, vleresojeni njerez veten tuaj nga do qe jeni, Shkodra, a Saranda se Skenderbeu ishte nga Kruja e gruan e morri nga Berati. Jemi nje nga racat me te ndershme dhe mos e vrisni shume mendjen se c'fare mendon bota! Kudo qe te vemi, c'fare do qe te bejme, nuk kemi per t'i bere vecse mire atij vendi.

----------

